# The Feeding Frenzy...



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Stunning. Is it your tank light or your camera that makes the color balance look so good?


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

LidijaPN said:


> Stunning. Is it your tank light or your camera that makes the color balance look so good?


100% my camera, the tank has a lot of reflections unless I turn every light off of every tank nearby, which I had to do here anyways, I had to play with the lighting a LOT to get the glare out even, too many glass in this room.


----------

